# Extracting BSP information from ACPI tables



## rathaval (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi folks,

I'm trying to extract information about processors from the MADT tables. Does anyone know how to find out which CPU/APIC ID is being designated as BSP and which are AP's from the MADT or any other tables?

As far as I know the MADT tables do not give any such information. Could somebody shed some light on how one can find out which processors is the BSP from the ACPI tables?

Thanks,
Rohit


----------

